# free 32mb memory stick



## dscanlon (24 Jun 2005)

[broken link removed]

From IBM, they post it out with loads of info on it, but hey, nobody says you *have* to read it


----------



## Vanilla (24 Jun 2005)

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## mickdoyle (24 Jun 2005)

Thank you - very nice of them .


----------



## podgerodge (24 Jun 2005)

nice one indeed, hope it arrives. wonder when they will stop the offer, it can't be unlimited. pity its not a 128 but free is free.

thanks


----------



## Ikeanoamback (24 Jun 2005)

Thanks dscanlon!!!


----------



## zag (24 Jun 2005)

I just got an IBM login screen, but I don't have IBM login credentials - am I missing something ?

z


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Jun 2005)

You've to register first to get the freebie. They ask about 32Mb worth of info  - but you do have the option not to receive further e-mails and/or to have your details passed on to 3rd parties...


----------



## zag (24 Jun 2005)

DrM - correct diagnosis.  I just went through the registration process and at the end of it all they tell me my key is on its way.

Cheers,

z


----------



## Magoo (24 Jun 2005)

How much is a 32mb stick to buy?


----------



## Vanilla (24 Jun 2005)

Magoo, do the words 'gift horse' and 'mouth' mean anything to you?


----------



## ubiquitous (24 Jun 2005)

The days of a 32mb memory stick being useful are numbered...


----------



## pator (24 Jun 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## ThomasJ (24 Jun 2005)

Excellent blood hound work dscanlon..

Cheers


----------



## Magoo (24 Jun 2005)

Vanilla said:
			
		

> Magoo, do the words 'gift horse' and 'mouth' mean anything to you?


 
Yes.  In much the same way as the words " a free lunch" and "No such thing as" also strike a chord. 

The cynic in me is trying to put a cost of giving one's details against the value of the gift on offer.  (I know you can opt out but I'm always wary of giving personal details to strangers.)

Can anyone say how much it's worth?


----------



## brian-f (24 Jun 2005)

i fyou look here

http://www.shop4memory.com/products/usb-drive-tinydisk.asp


you can get a 128mb one for €22


----------



## RainyDay (25 Jun 2005)

ubiquitous said:
			
		

> The days of a 32mb memory stick being useful are numbered...


Why? (Just curious)


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2005)

As a software engineer who often carries source code and plain text documents that I'm working on between _PCs_/sites 32MB is often more than enough capacity to carry around.


----------



## Enaja (27 Jun 2005)

Thanks for the tip, got one as well!


----------



## podgerodge (27 Jun 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> 32MB is often more than enough capacity to carry around.



But if it's often more than enough there are sometimes when it isin't and you're pissed off that you didn't have a 256 or a 512 !


----------



## ubiquitous (27 Jun 2005)

Exactly!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2005)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> But if it's often more than enough there are sometimes when it isin't and you're pissed off that you didn't have a 256 or a 512 !


Then I can always use my existing 128MB one, my 256MB _SDCard MP3 _player, 20GB hard disk _MP3 _player, my 60GB laptop or a recordable _CD/DVD_, whichever suits best!


----------



## CGorman (29 Jun 2005)

Just out of interest, how long does it take to arrive?.. has anyone actually received theres yet?


----------



## podgerodge (30 Jun 2005)

requested mine 24th june, i imagine it will take a while - they are coming from the US aren't they?


----------



## tonka (13 Jul 2005)

IBM are not sending these out they now say.


----------



## CGorman (13 Jul 2005)

surprise surprise! i'll go buy one anyway.. a bigger though


----------



## podgerodge (14 Jul 2005)

where do they say they are not sending them out?  The website told me "its on its way" , do we not have "some" sort of contract here with IBM having completed their questions as requested???


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jul 2005)

I don't actually remember filling in my address anywhere on the website, I expected that I'd get an e-mail asking me for more information before they could send anything out?


----------



## podgerodge (14 Jul 2005)

I filled in my address as part of the registration process but it was possible to get the "your memory stick is on its way" without doing so!


----------



## Vanilla (14 Jul 2005)

Tonka- where does it say this- I want to complain.


----------



## tonka (14 Jul 2005)

one of the lads at work rang them up and they "say" they chased it . Contact their HQ in Dublin.


----------



## Vanilla (14 Jul 2005)

Have sent an e-mail enquiring as to when I am to receive my memory stick, will let you know what response ( if any ) I receive.


----------



## podgerodge (14 Jul 2005)

As far as I'm concerned their statement that they had accepted my registration and would be sending me a memory stick is a contract!


----------



## Euro (19 Jul 2005)

So has anybody received their memory sticks yet ?.


----------



## podgerodge (19 Jul 2005)

no, gearing up for a row when I hear how Vanilla gets on!


----------



## Enaja (20 Jul 2005)

Yes, I am waiting for mine as well. What's the e-mail address to e-mail a complaint to?


----------



## jasconius (20 Jul 2005)

So long ago that it slipped my memory


----------



## onekeano (20 Jul 2005)

I'm still waiting for mine too and I work for Big Blue...................

Roy


----------



## lynchtp (25 Jul 2005)

The offer was only in the United States and Canada and may be modified or withdrawn by IBM at any time without prior notice and without any obligation to provide an alternative offer.

As was the statement at the time when the offer was made.


----------



## Seagull (25 Jul 2005)

That must have been well buried in the small print.


----------



## oysterman (25 Jul 2005)

Ladies and gents,

Let's all face the awful truth.

The whole thing was a scam.

Let's move on!


----------



## BlueSpud (2 Aug 2005)

Ha ha. 

Remember the golden rule.

"If it looks too good to be true........"


----------

